# That Barney...



## Janey153 (Mar 26, 2015)

I'm so sorry I've not been around for ages - I guess I've been busy with the new flat and other stuff going on. I do have a peek here now and again but haven't had time to respond in any way..

But I'm here again to ask a question about Barney. He was castrated 9 weeks ago and all was fine, and then went a bit manic and naughty and then calmed down and I imagined all would be lovely and I'd have a nice calm doggy.... 

Then we had a couple of manic days and I figured he needed more exercise so I took him out for a late afternoon walk to a nearby park which he loves. The route is a narrow pavement and I was getting him to walk close to me rather than pulling. Lots of people were passing by and he took no notice then suddenly out of the blue he leapt up and mouthed the hand of a woman walking towards us and yelped as he did it  I was horrified as there were no reason (that I could see) for this sudden behaviour. Fortunately the woman was fine as I apologised profusely. Anyhow, now I'm wary again and my dog trainer suggests a muzzle  when pavement walking, plus a return to more consistent clicker training and the 'look at that' training. I don't know why I find this a bit tedious, probably because I don't get instant results which of course I'm not going to get.

So really my question is, why are muzzles so hideously ugly?! There were some pale blue baskerville apparently, but they seem to be out of stock everywhere. 

Somehow the idea of a cockapoo wearing a muzzle seems unheard of and ludicrous but I understand the reasoning behind it and hopefully it wont be forever... does anyone else on this forum need a muzzle? Or perhaps their dog too?!

Here he is at 16 months in his usual evening position, in front of my face, blocking the tv


----------



## 2ndhandgal (Aug 29, 2011)

Oh no  poor you and poor Barney 

A couple of manic days could mean a more stressed boy and narrow pavement may have then meant he felt trapped or that he was going to get stepped on - glad the lady was understanding  His neutering could also have an affect as a lowering of testosterone can decrease his confidence levels.

Unfortunately retraining, especially building confidence can take a while and progress is often not linear and has many ups and downs along the way.

As far as muzzles go - I have just bought Molly a muzzle after a slightly close shave at one of her acupuncture appointments when I relaxed a shade too much and she had a sudden objection to the last needle and turned quickly. We have not yet used it (and may not - her next acupuncture session went very much better) but I am teaching her to wear it in the hope that if she does need it, she will not be bothered about that aspect at least.

We are currently using this training method https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1FABgZTFvHo


----------



## Janey153 (Mar 26, 2015)

Thank you 2ndhandgal. I'm delighted to report your comments marry up with what my trainer says, especially the sense he might feel trapped, especially (only) when he's on the lead. And she sent me the same link too which looks very useful. 

Sorry Molly didn't think too much of the acupuncture but good you are prepared of need be. Did you get the horrid looking baskerville type? Someone ought to invent a more attractive muzzle!


----------



## 2ndhandgal (Aug 29, 2011)

Yes we have the baskerville muzzle - as Molly is so small though I am struggling to find food I can feed her through it which is also low enough in fat so training has slowed to a halt at the moment  - I am currently eyeing up the baskerville ultra which looks like it has larger gaps for feeding through!! 

I did see someone the other day who had used coloured tape to really jazz up their muzzle and make it look really smart


----------



## Janey153 (Mar 26, 2015)

What about squeezey cheese through the muzzle? 
I've heard of various methods of glamming up muzzles - Cesar Milan has a couple of laughable muzzles that would have people pointing and laughing at any dog wearing one 😯
Maybe this could be a new business for me to go into... 😊


----------



## 2ndhandgal (Aug 29, 2011)

I have used squeezey cheese for other dogs but it is too high in fat for Molly unfortunately.

Tell Barney though that dogs can wear muzzles for lots of reasons - I helped someone last week introduce a muzzle to a pup who tried to drink from a bucket with chemicals in (on a farm) and burned his mouth badly so needs to be on very soft food only for a couple of months


----------



## Janey153 (Mar 26, 2015)

Shame there's not a low fat squeezey cheese. Another business idea that no one has thought of! 

My trainer also said to tell people (and Barney of course ) that he needs it as he eats all sorts of rubbish fun the street... 😊


----------



## Goosey (Aug 22, 2014)

Janey153 said:


> Shame there's not a low fat squeezey cheese. Another business idea that no one has thought of!
> 
> My trainer also said to tell people (and Barney of course ) that he needs it as he eats all sorts of rubbish fun the street... 😊


As you live in Brighton Lou, just pass it off as a bit of bondage wear! I'm sure you could get it in black leather or a pink furry one   X


----------



## Janey153 (Mar 26, 2015)

I've already ordered some "funky leopard duck tape" 😀😯🐶


----------

